# What other tests should I inquire about?



## ButtAches404 (Jan 27, 2017)

I've had IBS-A since '07. So far I've had tests like Breath Test, Kidney Flow, Endoscopy, Colonoscopy, etc. to determine I had IBS-A. But it feels to me like my body is getting worse. I've tried the medicines, supplements, fiber, diets, etc. But none of that seems to help for long, or at all.

I was planning to have my PCP order another Colonoscopy to see if there is anything else going on.

What other tests should I inquire about? I want to make sure I still only need to deal with IBS-A.

I want to rule out Crohn's, Celiac, GERD, etc.


----------



## Frenchneedyou (Jun 10, 2017)

Ask to check for:

-Colonoscopy and Endoscopy / Fibroscopy

-Capsule endoscopy

-Test stool for culture and sensitivity, ova and parasites, and C. difficile

-Urinary metabolites analysis

-Gluten and lactose intolerance check

-Functional coprology (Check for calprotectin / fecal elastase / fecalogramme (not sure in english. It does Macroscopic and microscopic examination stools, ph, determination of lipids...) and steatorrhoea)

--Ask for a complet test for your thyroid (like Hyperthyroidism).

Then:

-Breath test fructose

-'Leaky gut' test (permeability intestinal check with lacticol and mannitol, breath test, zonuline, urinary peptides, urinary Indoxyl sulfate, D-Xylose test)

If you have a Leaky gut, be carefull because you could have more because of it:

-Check your teeth, especially if you have fake teeth. It could be poisoning.

-Food intolerances IgG

-Candida antibody blood sample (Candia 5)

-Candidose Serology

-heavy metals blood test (or better technic like hair sample) ESPECIALY IF YOU HAD HAIR LOSE. THIS IS NOT NORMAL

-Lyme Disease (ELISA and Western Blott (or better) even if ELISA is negative)

-Check for Infection/co infection (maybe see some one specialist with this. Like an hospital service dealing with this).

(PPI doesn't help because you have more leaky gut with it)

Because having a permeability intestinal give many different symptoms. Basicaly, every thing pass to your blood and your body immunity fight for it or die trying.

So, it can give you food intolerance only if you're lucky. But you can get candida, infection/co infection...

To threat this permeability:

-Kill what is causing it (Avoid bad food with food intolerances check, food that tend to cause this disease, parasites, infection...).

-Heal the permeability

-Help your intestinal flora

If you have others symptoms like headach/fatigue:

-Check with a Lung specialist for a 'sleep test' (Sleep Apnea and other issue)

-Check with a Otorhinolaryngology specialist if you don't have earing/noise issue.

-Check with a Dentist if some thing is wrong

-Check with a Neurologist

-See your thyroid test

Ok, now you can work on it. Because you live in a $$$$$$ed up country, many of these tests are maybe not covered my you insurance. I'm sorry.

But you have to work on it because even if it doesn't kill you, you maybe will.

Take time with your family. You have to positive on good thing because stress is a big factore in your healing.

I gave you like every test you can do. You will maybe not need to do all of this. It's maybe more simple than that.

If you're GI mock you and don't help with all of these tests, go see an other person. And before doing the test, never accept anybody saying to you it's in your head.

Make it cristal clear to them.

Without threating the cause, you can still try CBD OIL or/and Kratom to help you. The first one is more of an overall (stress, pain, depression) and the last for energy and digestive releave.

Please, don't take any medication that do not HEAL you ! It's a wast of time in the long run. And it will be more complicated to cure later on than now.

Trust me, i took loperamid (immodium) for many years with psy medication for 1.5years. I'm not worst without my loperamid. And my psy medication, with or without it, i'm still bad. So why taking them ? The most importantly to see your progress is BEING YOU. Don't hide behind medication that will help you and give you more side effect.

If natural product give the same effect, but maybe take more time, us them. You will not suffer from side effect.

ps: If you have everything negative and taking probiotic doesn't releave you. You will maybe have to concider FMT (fecal transplant) to help you. It's expensive but it's your last chance to this date

ps2: There are natural way to work on your depression like:

-Saffron

-Griffonia

-Omega 3

-Magnesium

-turmeric

-rhodiola

-cbd oil

ps3:

By the way, if you have something to kill (i'm to tired to translate anything, it will take me to much time):

-NOW Foods (Candida Clear ) (check on amazon)

(acide Caprylique, Huile d'origan, Feuille Olive, Pau d'arco, Noix Noire)

-Armoise, clou de girofle, cannelle, curcumma, artichaut/radis noirs, poivre noir, vitamines, gingembre, huile de coco, huiles essentielles mix, argent colloïdale, ail, vinaigre de cidre.

-CBD oil (depression, stress, digestion, pain...).


----------

